# eniakz' betting



## eniakz (May 24, 2020)

Hi, I'm David and I'd like to show you my road from 100 PLN to 1.000.000 PLN with 12% tax (REQUIRE IN POLAND). Enjoy


----------



## eniakz (May 24, 2020)

#1.1

Football: FSV Mainz 05 - RB Leipzig 
Bet: 2

Football: FC Schalke 04 - Augsburg 
Bet: 1X

Football: Hamburger SV - Arminia Bielefeld 
Bet: 1X

Ice Hockey: Stalker - Ledovyy Desant 
Bet: -13.5 goals

Papyan K. - Ghotanyan D. 
Bet: 2

Tipped at Odds: 4.14
Stake: 2 PLN
Result:


----------



## eniakz (May 24, 2020)

eniakz said:


> #1.1
> 
> Football: FSV Mainz 05 - RB Leipzig
> Bet: 2
> ...


----------



## eniakz (May 24, 2020)

#1.2

Football: FSV Mainz 05 - RB Leipzig
Bet: 2

Ice Hockey: Ershistyye Tigry - Ledovy Desant
Bet -12.5 goals

Table Tennis: Sazhniev V. - Kryvorotko Y.
Bet: 1

Nazaryan M. - Gevorgyan G.
Bet: 1

Esport (CSGO): KOVA - HAVU
Bet: 2

Tipped at Odds: 4.25
Stake: 2 PLN


----------

